# June Meeting



## Yzfr6

All, I wanted to invite all of you to come out on Sunday the 18th if possible. I know this is fathers day but it is the only day Erik can make it unless we do the following Sunday. I have started the tank with landscaping only and I promise to wait to do the rest. Let me know what everyones thoughts are for the 18th. It is not set in stone so I welcome everyones opinion. I have included some pics of the tank setup we will be working on. Thanks.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

I would not be able to make it on Fathers day, but the weekend after I would. I know how hard itw ould be to wait another week.  I didnt wait 10 min before i started adding stuff to my tank...and now im trying to figure out how to make it look good. Haha


----------



## MatPat

I'm not 100% sure on the 18th yet but that or the 25th would work for me. 

What time are we planning on starting and where do you live? Those two items may be a big factor for a lot of folks, especially the Dad's out there who may have plans for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Yzfr6

I am open to the time I am guessing around noon or 1:00. I live in Anderson township. The address is 2068 Knightsbridge dr Cincinnati, Ohio 45244 for all who want to do a mapquest of google maps.


----------



## Yzfr6

I have decided to have everyone over on the 25th so that everyone who wants to attend can. Thanks.


----------



## MatPat

I can definately make it the 25th. As far as I know we have no plans that weekend. Still the same time I assume?


----------



## Simpte 27

Sorry about my disappearing act (even moreso than usual) but with possible lay-offs coming I have been working a lot. I should be back to just missing status now though


----------



## Yzfr6

lets get together at 1:00 to give everyone a chance to get here especially anyone coming from Columbus.  Whats everyones preference for food and alcohol /Beverages. I can either bring in Larosa's pizza or grill out some hamburgers and hot dogs. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Troy McClure

Can we start to get a plant availability list going? I'd like to know what all I'lll have to work with for the design. So far, I can bring a ton of Vals, a good amount of Java Fern, some Bolbitis that could use a lot of TLC. I'd like to keep the design fairly limited for the sake of design continuity. Does anybody have some anubias, crypts, HC, swords, and/or red plants available?


----------



## MatPat

Glad you chimed in Erik. I was unsure if Scott was going to have the plants or if you were supplying them. Now I know 

I will let you know what plants I have available next week. I am selling my 30g and 55g and will have more of an idea of what plants I don't have room for after this weekend is over. 

I'm sure I will have some Crypts, maybe a few A. nanas, some Alternanthera reineckii, Red Tiger Lotus, and maybe a few others I can part with as long as I have somewhere to put them between now and the meeting.


----------



## Troy McClure

The red lotus would be perfect. I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Yzfr6

Erik came over today and we did some of the hardscaping. Here is a pic of where it is today.


----------



## Simpte 27

I'll have a few crypts. I have one so big it has to me moved anyway. About 18 inches tall and the runners are almost a foot. I'll try to post pics tomorrow. I have some hygro also. Some E. tenellus also if anyone needs it.


----------



## Simpte 27

Here are a cpl of pics of the crypts (and an angel ot 2)

























The angels are bigger than a half dollar now and growing nicely still. SHould be ready to breed in a cpl of months.


----------



## Troy McClure

That crypt would be perfect, Damon. Any amount you feel like donating to the tank is appreciated.

I've attached a rough draft of the layout I had in mind. I left the area right of center open because we are looking for one final piece of driftwood to put there. It will most likely have moss and Java Fern on it.


----------



## Troy McClure

So far things are coming together very well. Scott and I have been able to secure a good amount of plants. My Vals are growing everywhere so I'll be more than happy to rip them out next Saturday. HC is taken care of as well.

Matt - are you good for some nana, red lotus, and crypt. wendtii 'green'? If you don't have anywhere to store them, I'll PayPal you a few bucks to ship them to me. I'll hold them in my tank until the meeting. We'll also need to test for Scott's water params so we can discus dry ferts in the future.

We'll still need a medium sized Red Rubin Sword or something similar.

Does anybody have a small amount of hairgrass available? I would like to use some small tufts as accents here and there across the "beach front." We'd maybe only need enough to cover a 2"x2" area.


----------



## MatPat

I will post a pic of my tank later. It is overgrown with crypts so you can let me know what you need and I can bring a few to the meeting. I'll see if I can get a pic of the Red Lotus I have also. I think it will work out nicely. 

What type of Java Fern are you looking for? I have a couple of large, regular leaf ferns and I could probably part with one. I should also have a few A. nanas and a decent size lotus. 

The C. wendtii 'green' I purchased is now bronze but I can bring some along. Let me know if there is anything else you need and I will see if I can scrape it up. I definately do not have any hairgrass!


I had been meaning to ask you about the tank layout but keep forgetting.


----------



## Simpte 27

Still waiting on a pic of those crypts Matt. I still cannot grow the Lucens species I gave you. The Wendtti bronze is growing like weeds though.


----------



## Troy McClure

Any crypts people can bring along (mainly wendtii and lucens) are greatly appreciated as well as the super fast growing stem plants. The key elements for the design are taken care of, though two of the plants won't make it in time from Singapore. FishManDan is sending some stunning Red Rubins (you folks will cry when you see them) and a few crypts.

If anybody has some E. tenellus, I sure would love to accent 'scape with it!

I'm really excited about this! Anybody else?


----------



## JRJ

Spring quarter was nasty, but I'm back on the water planet.

I have some really nice C. crispatula var. balansae (18"-24" long) I have to thin out. Should I bring it?

What's the location?

-Russ


----------



## JRJ

Here's a photo of the balansae.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat

Russ,

Here is Scott's post from earlier in this thread:



sshockey said:


> I am open to the time I am guessing around noon or 1:00. I live in Anderson township. The address is 2068 Knightsbridge dr Cincinnati, Ohio 45244 for all who want to do a mapquest of google maps.


I plan on getting there around 1:00


----------



## Troy McClure

Hey Russ, congrats on making it through the quarter. Any plants you need to get rid of, bring them on over! Anything that's not used for the new tank I'm sure will find a good home in somebody else's tank.


----------



## JRJ

Ooops; regrets. Duty calls (again). My wife reminded me we are going to my neice's graduation party, so I won't be able to make the meeting. Sounded like a good one too. If anyone wants those crypts, let me know and we can arrange a transfer this coming week.

I'll volunteer to hold July's meeting at my place, if that will work for people.

Have fun.

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Well it looks like I am not going to make it. I got tickets to the Grand Am race at Mid Ohio tomorrow. 

Can someone take pictures?

Sean


----------



## molurus73

That is perfect Russ. I will put my hand up for August then. The weather has been slowing the remodel down and I have been told to wait until the house is done to have folks over.

I would love some of those crypts. Maybe we can hook up this week. I will pm you with my phone number.

Sean, that is no fun.

Jim


----------



## Simpte 27

I made it to the meeting 

On another note, I am now thinking of wayts to rescape my tank. Need some hardscape....................... I knew this would happen watching the tank setup of the 125.


----------



## MatPat

A big thanks to Scott for hosting the meeting. It was good to me both you and Allen!


----------



## molurus73

Thank you Scott. It was nice of you to have us all over. How about some pics of the final product and how it is maturing.

Jim


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

molurus73 said:


> Thank you Scott. It was nice of you to have us all over. How about some pics of the final product and how it is maturing.
> 
> Jim


Yeah, pictures. Thats all I asked for 

Sorry I missed it everyone! sounds like it was fun.


----------



## Yzfr6

Here you guys go.... Also I seem to be having a little hair algea problem from the swords that we received. Anyone know what the best way is to get rid of this? So far it is not that bad just want to get it under control before it gets to be a big problem. Again thanks for everyones help and donations it was greatly appreciated.... Also, the crypts have seemed to have melted a bit and the Red Lotus has sprouted another leaf it is doing really well. I have cranked up the CO2 to help with the algea and I have been doing water changes twice a week thus far.


----------



## MatPat

Manual removal and pruning the affected leaves is the best way to get it under control. 

Have you started any ferts yet? Fertilization, including CO2, will keep hair algea away  Lack of ferts causes the plant to slow their growth and algae then takes over. I know you and Erik were going to wait a month or so before starting ferts but I have never had any luck doing this. I remember Erik mentioning that Jeff Senske doesn't use ferts for the first month but he also uses ADA substrate products which contain plenty of ferts for the first few months. I would start with the ferts but be prepared for the algae to take off along with plant growth. They both like the same things 

As far as removal, I have had luck using a toothbrush, kinda like twirling spaghetti on a fork, to remove hair and or thread algae.


----------



## Yzfr6

*A Month LAter*

Guys here are some updated pics of the 125 Gallon Tank. I know have some fish in there as well. I have Silver tip tetras, black Tetras, and SEA's. Everything is growing like weeds especially the tiger lotus. The only thing that does not seem to be growing is the HC. So if anyone knows where I can get my hands on some that would be greatly appreciated. Next are the Discus!!!!


----------



## Yzfr6

Well its been seven months and here are some pics of the 125 gallon tank. Still have a diatom problem that I hope goes away soon. Enjoy


----------



## Troy McClure

I think you can go ahead and cut back on your water changes. That should help with the diatoms, or possibly cause your tank to create an "unrequested fission surplus," ala Three Mile Island. Either way, the important thing is we'll know. Those riccia stones look great. I'd suggest thinning out the amount of riccia per stone, getting more flat round stones from the creek and making a more coherent border between the substrate and the edge of the plants along the foreground.

If you were wondering why you're having problems with foreground plants, reading through this thread might shed some light on the situation (pun completely intended) - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ghting/35245-lux-more-important-than-wpg.html

Can you upload a larger full-tank shot?


----------

